# Software Licenses for work use/Small firm.



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I've currently in the process of studying a few certificates, and I am considering doing some freelance repair/tune-ups/etc for families and individuals in order to help fund my studies.

I was looking into what others in the market do - and many of them offer Windows upgrades, anti-virus, and so on on top of their diagnostic, virus removal, and tune-up services.
Obviously these are rather vital options for home-users, as many people seem to be rather clueless as to how to upgrade and such.

However, how would one obtain the correct software build/license type in order to do this? Obviously I would need a unique valid CD key with every windows installation, would I have to buy Windows separately each time? Or is there a special license/software version for this? How about with anti-virus software for installation on home computers? 

Any guidance and advice would be much appreciated!!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

With OS reinstalls, you'll need to use the customer's software that they originally received with their computer. License keys on computers from the big box manufacturers (Dell, HP, etc) are often tied to the manufacturer's build of the OS and won't work on other builds, including retail copies.

For upgrading computers, you'll need to purchase a Windows license for every computer you install the OS on - you'd just buy it from your favorite online retailer (not sure which option is best in the UK). And yes, you'll need to buy as many licenses as you have computers which you want to install it on. That holds true for ANY piece of software, including antivirus software. Of course, there are free options available that you can avail yourself of. But no matter what AV software you install, keep in mind that antivirus recommendations need to come with a bit of user education too - otherwise, the customer is going to blame you when (not if, but when) they get a virus.

I mean no disrespect - I ask this in all seriousness and in a spirit of helpfulness - but if you don't already know the answers to these questions, do you think you are ready to offer freelance repair services? You don't want to get yourself in a situation where you are liable for something you've done and don't know how to undo (for example, if you had discovered at a customer's site that you need the customer's OS disc, they don't have it, and the computer is inoperable until you can acquire it). Not understanding licensing terms (which are different for every piece of software) can put yourself into a situation where you are legally liable. The more experience you have, the less likely you are to find yourself in those situations.

Hope this helps.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I believe you can buy bulk installation licenses for Windows. Google microsoft windows volume licensing

Beware that if you buy OEM licenses, according to the license agreement, you would be considered the computer manufacturer. That means you would be obligated under contract to provide technical support to the person you installed the OS for. If the user doesn't know that and tries to get support from Microsoft for any problem they have, they'll send the user to you. Failing to provide support in that circumstance to the user would open you up to a breach of contract lawsuit.

Also there is some confusion as to whether or not you are even legally supposed to use an OEM license if you are not literally a manufacturer (and therefore selling the device). It's not perfectly clear whether that is technically legal.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Hm. I had no idea it was so complicated regarding OEM licenses. Thanks for the heads up, it'd probably be best to stick to one-time installations, then?

Boson, I think I've got adequate technical experience to get into computer repair, and following a rather irritating problem when my previous source of income (Pesky Adsense robots!), I'm under quite a bit of pressure to get into offering tech support quickly. OEM and licensing was the one issue I was a bit concerned.

for example, what would I do if I needed to reformat a customers computer, but they are running on OEM software to which they do not have the disc? 
Would it honestly cost them another £120 (not including labour costs!) for Windows 7 Home, in order to do this rather menial job? Would I just need to keep a stockpile of (valid) operating system discs and break the bad news to them that they'll have to dish out the cash in order for me to continue?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

If they don't have the software, there's usually a method to reinstall the OS by restoring a factory-install image from a reinstallation partition - this is what many big box manufacturers use nowadays instead of distributing the OS software on disc. The methods for restoring it can differ between manufacturers and sometimes even between different models from the same manufacturer.

This is the sort of thing I mean when I say that experience will help you through these sort of things... if you don't know that these reinstallation partitions exist, how would you know to fix it other than by trying disc after disc until you find one that will work with their key - or worse, buying the OS all over again?


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the speedy reply. I'm not sure how to get experience without actually getting involved, though. I've fixed a lot of problems with my/my family's computers, but obviously this isn't quite the same as working on a computer I'm unfamiliar with.

If you have any ideas as to how I can build up my experience without it being 'on the job', I'd be interested to hear them. I've just finished studying the CompTIA A+, but I acknowledge what you mean about education ≠ experience. It seems to be one major vice of the computer industry - I can't get a job until I have experience, but I won't have experience until I have a job?

(On that note, it might be wise to note as now I'm unemployed, I can't afford to take any extra courses beyond the A+ until I've actually got a bit of income coming in!)


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to jump in - but just wondering if this answers why my OEM laptop's COA sticker key was rejected by Windows as being Invalid when trying to do a clean reinstall with a downloaded Win 7 ISO ?


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Tomken15 said:


> Sorry to jump in - but just wondering if this answers why my OEM laptop's COA sticker key was rejected by Windows as being Invalid when trying to do a clean reinstall with a downloaded Win 7 ISO ?


From the sounds of it, it's quite likely. I wasn't aware that the keys/software was different, so I can't really advise too much... But from what I've been googling since the posters above told me of this, it seems to be the case. Ridiculous system, in my opinion, but there you go.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Certainly you can get a job without having real-world business IT experience. Otherwise, none of us in IT would have ever gotten into IT... because we've all been there before. That's what entry-level jobs are for: getting your foot in the door of an IT career. By definition, entry-level jobs are jobs in which you ENTER the career field... and if you're entering the career field, you don't yet have any real-world business experience, right?

Hands-on practice is very important... like you mentioned, you can get that practice by repairing the computers of friends and family members. You can also practice on older, discarded equipment - typically easy enough to find... I've got four or five desktop computers sitting around that nobody wanted anymore. You can use those to practice restoring the OS - using either the manufacturer's disc or the reinstall partition. Practice deciding when would be best to do a system restore versus a repair installation versus a full wipe and reinstall. Practice salvaging critical data (saved files, favorites, etc) and restoring that data to a new PC or reinstalled OS - determine what should be backed up and what can be reinstalled.

You don't need to spend a lot of money on courses. See all those certifications in my signature? I have yet to spend a penny on structured classroom training courses for ANY of them. I achieved them all through self-study (books and practice exams) as well as on-the-job experience. Certifications can get your resume/CV noticed, but they should match your experience level. At entry-level, the certifications you should pursue are the A+ (as you mentioned), Network+, and perhaps the Windows client certifications... but nothing beyond that until you build up some real-world experience.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Tomken15 said:


> Sorry to jump in - but just wondering if this answers why my OEM laptop's COA sticker key was rejected by Windows as being Invalid when trying to do a clean reinstall with a downloaded Win 7 ISO ?


As I mentioned, COA keys from most of the big box manufacturers will work ONLY with the OS installs provided by that manufacturer. So to reinstall a Dell laptop, you're gonna need a Dell install disc... preferably the one that came with the laptop.

Be careful with downloaded ISOs unless you're getting them straight from Microsoft or the manufacturer. I've seen all manner of nasty stuff bundled with ISOs found on the Intarwebs.

So why do they do it? It's an arrangement they've got with Microsoft; they purchase x number of keys at a discounted rate, and in exchange, the manufacturer can bundle the proper drivers and support apps (and, in some cases, junkware) that go with that particular model. You can avoid that on a personal level by building your own box... but for most individuals and businesses, that's not practical. So... that means you need to know how to support those systems.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The laptop is a Toshiba Satellite and although it was a link to DR, the link for the ISO was on the Dell forum as a recommended download and it has been used successfully by other forum members.

The reason I was trying to do a clean install was in the first instance - the laptop was very sluggish after a factory reset and I got a not enough space error when on an Upgrade reinstall when it had gotten to ~63% of transferring files and settings.

I tried the Upgrade option on another Tosh Satellite and got exactly same error at exactly the same stage - just wondering if it's a Toshiba thing.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

BosonMichael said:


> Certainly you can get a job without having real-world business IT experience. Otherwise, none of us in IT would have ever gotten into IT... because we've all been there before. That's what entry-level jobs are for: getting your foot in the door of an IT career. By definition, entry-level jobs are jobs in which you ENTER the career field... and if you're entering the career field, you don't yet have any real-world business experience, right?
> 
> Hands-on practice is very important... like you mentioned, you can get that practice by repairing the computers of friends and family members. You can also practice on older, discarded equipment - typically easy enough to find... I've got four or five desktop computers sitting around that nobody wanted anymore. You can use those to practice restoring the OS - using either the manufacturer's disc or the reinstall partition. Practice deciding when would be best to do a system restore versus a repair installation versus a full wipe and reinstall. Practice salvaging critical data (saved files, favorites, etc) and restoring that data to a new PC or reinstalled OS - determine what should be backed up and what can be reinstalled.
> 
> You don't need to spend a lot of money on courses. See all those certifications in my signature? I have yet to spend a penny on structured classroom training courses for ANY of them. I achieved them all through self-study (books and practice exams) as well as on-the-job experience. Certifications can get your resume/CV noticed, but they should match your experience level. At entry-level, the certifications you should pursue are the A+ (as you mentioned), Network+, and perhaps the Windows client certifications... but nothing beyond that until you build up some real-world experience.


Thanks for the reply,

Following your suggestions, I've decided to dig up an old PC (I've got about 4 desktops hidden under my stairs), and I'm going to try and make a recovery partition to restore from. A bit more tinkering can't hurt, as I'm not really prepared to format my main computer just to tinker, obviously! 

I am also self studying the A+, but the exam fee is still £114 which is £114 I do not currently have, being unemployed now. I'm about halfway through, and know much of the information already - but haven't been wanting to skip chunks in case I miss anything! Fully intending to follow through with the Network+, Security+, and then look at the Microsoft certifications.

I'm already familiar with backing up and restoring data - numerous times have I had to copy across Outlook accounts, bookmarks, and personal folders. I've never been too sure how to do it with installed software, however; would this be vital knowledge? (I've always figured it must be tricky as Software leaves critical data/registry keys/etc all over the place!)

What would be some examples of entry-level it services? I've always thought that servicing domestic computers would be the most basic way to get started in the field - I had looked at Tech Support call centres (despite being absolutely petrified of the phone!), but not only are there any locally I can get to, but they required me to have call-centre experience already!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Recovery partitions are very specific to the manufacturer. I'd recommend digging up a PC that already has a recovery partition on it and then trying to discover how to restore from that. It is one thing to restore something that you set up yourself... it is quite another to figure out a restoration process that someone else (in this case, a manufacturer) has created. Get my meaning?

Yeah, don't skip chunks. You'd be surprised at how much you're picking up... especially because most of it is NOT new to you. If it were new, you'd learn the basics, but likely miss out on the details.

Hold off on Security+ until you've got some experience; it's not an entry-level certification.

The important thing about backing up user data is knowing where the "important bits" are stored. I can't tell you yhe number of times I've wiped a system just to discover that I had forgotten some vital bit of information... a Java save file, a family pic saved where it isn't typically stored, etc.

Servicing PCs is a great way to get started in IT. Help desk will help you learn to think quickly and to ine your troubleshooting skills (provided you're not just asked to read from a script - and even then, you still learn how problems are resolved...). SOME call centers might require you to have call center experience, but many do not. And those that do will often look for people who have non-IT call center experience yet are keen to learn about IT.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't own any computers that already have recovery partitions, I've built all of my and my family's computers. My friend recently bought a computer from PC World, but I don't think he'd be willing for me to steal his PC just to reformat/tinker with it. 

Isn't Servicing PCs what I'm trying to get into?  Is there no other way to get involved in the IT Field without working in a call centre, as that is one position I really do not feel comfortable doing!


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Can't edit above post, so I'll make another one.

Had a bit of a hunt - there are no service desk jobs within a 20 mile radius of here currently available anyway. The closest is London, which is too much of a commute (I was previously employed from home due to being disabled, I cannot trek that distance without support - I am unable to drive.) I found that PC World has a few vacancies, but none in tech support, and I hear their sales positions run on commission so they're a bit of a nasty company to work for. 
I've had a look into local businesses; but it doesn't seem any of the smaller firms are applicable. Everything based in Chelmsford seems to be family run from home, similar to what I was hoping to start up. The only IT Services Stores I knew of shut down within a year of opening. (Why would you need a high street store to service computers anyway?)


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

ANY company that uses computers (which is practically ALL of them) eventually needs a tech to support those computers. Perhaps not enough to hire a full-time tech... but enough so that someone - either inside the company or contracted from outside the company - must be paid to work on them.

Yes, there are other entry-level jobs that don't involve working in a call center. I started out as a field service tech, going to client houses and businesses to troubleshoot their computers, printers, and on rare occasions, servers. 

Do you know any techs who live in your area? If not, perhaps the time is ripe for you to meet them. There are IT service organizations that have regular meetings where you can meet people who are already in the career field. These people can be an invaluable resource to help you learn about opportunities right there in your area.

If indeed there are NO companies hiring computer repair techs in your area... the reality of it is, you might have to move or commute to where the jobs are... or create your own by starting your own business. But before jumping to that extreme, you should look more carefully - per my first paragraph, I think there are probably some jobs hidden right in front of you that you hadn't yet considered.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. 

What you described is what I hope to do with the business venture. I'm not hoping to make a living off it, but just enough for pocket-change (I still live with my parents unfortunately!). I want to eventually progress to the point of being a more advanced technician, such as some of the moderators and administrators on this site. 

How much experience did you have with computers before you went into field service tech? 
I mean, I can troubleshoot most issues with computers, despite having a few problems I have to post about (when it comes to bootrec and the mbr I get stumped pretty quickly for example), and I'm confident with building my own computers... Virus removal, Tuneups, virus removal, and so on I'm very confident with.... Although I will admit, I've never really looked into overclocking, but I don't imagine there is a huge demand for that for the casual user.

Did you have any certifications before you went into it? 

I'm not planning to open a store, or anything high-risk like that. Merely form a limited company (which costs next to nothing) and put my phone number up in a few shop windows and on the web. Quite low key, if I could do two computers a week, I'd be perfectly content with that! 

I don't know of any "general" techs, I have a friend who was paid to put together computers for a bit for a small business that soon went bust, but that's the closest I know of. I did know a few Network Security Analysts and such, but I no longer work with them and we weren't really on drinking-buddy terms.

I had applied for one job I found locally that required a technician, whom were willing to pay £6 an hour (it's a charity firm, so I gave them a little bit of a break!), but upon requesting more information it seems they only call you in when they have a problem, so you'd be permanently on call. It sounded a little fishy to me so I backed out. I have seen plenty of apprenticeships offered, however, which is something I had been looking into!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Walter Odim said:


> How much experience did you have with computers before you went into field service tech?
> I mean, I can troubleshoot most issues with computers, despite having a few problems I have to post about (when it comes to bootrec and the mbr I get stumped pretty quickly for example), and I'm confident with building my own computers... Virus removal, Tuneups, virus removal, and so on I'm very confident with.... Although I will admit, I've never really looked into overclocking, but I don't imagine there is a huge demand for that for the casual user.


I had 18 years of experience "messing around" with computers - 6 of those years as the "go to" computer guy at my job (where I was an Operations Analyst for a answering service/telemessaging company) - before I got my first "real" IT job as a field service tech in 1998.



Walter Odim said:


> Did you have any certifications before you went into it?


No. In fact, I didn't know that certifications existed until my coworkers in my first IT job told me about them. Back then, it was primarily Microsoft and Novell. So I took my first Microsoft test soon after I started.



Walter Odim said:


> I don't know of any "general" techs, I have a friend who was paid to put together computers for a bit for a small business that soon went bust, but that's the closest I know of. I did know a few Network Security Analysts and such, but I no longer work with them and we weren't really on drinking-buddy terms.


Sounds like you need to get out and meet some people who work in the industry!  I know that some industry associations do exist in the UK, but I don't know what they are named; perhaps some of the UK folks can chime in. 



Walter Odim said:


> I had applied for one job I found locally that required a technician, whom were willing to pay £6 an hour (it's a charity firm, so I gave them a little bit of a break!), but upon requesting more information it seems they only call you in when they have a problem, so you'd be permanently on call. It sounded a little fishy to me so I backed out. I have seen plenty of apprenticeships offered, however, which is something I had been looking into!


Actually, it's not uncommon to be called in only when a problem exists. For example, I do on-call tech work for two eye doctors. They each call on me three or four times a year, and they pay me by the hour.

I would recommend that you get experience wherever you can get it.

I wish you the best of luck with your new endeavor!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The British computer society may be a way to get in touch with people BCS - The Chartered Institute for IT

Also there are various tech forums like this one.

I do the odd call out for a charity called mind but I do it for free, although the last time I was called by them was about 13 months ago. I may start looking for another job as it looks like my current position is drying up.

I might wait it out a few months yet though, maybe get some studying done.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> The British computer society may be a way to get in touch with people BCS - The Chartered Institute for IT
> 
> Also there are various tech forums like this one.
> 
> ...


I was surprised to see membership costs quite a fair deal on there. Obviously it's something that I will bare in mind as it seems to be a very valuable community. I think for now, I will stick to free communities; as there seems to be plenty of them around! This website has proven most valuable so far! [/shameless]

RE Pricing for services, I have noticed there is no up-front information on many local businesses regarding hourly rates, or fixed prices for services they offer. I know it varies on region and such, so it's important I find a way to figure out how much ££ is being charged locally. It'd frustrate other small businesses if I undercut them too far (free local callout, and £5 format/backup/virus removal for example would probably upset a lot of other people!). A bit annoying how it isn't straight-forward on how to find out!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a look in a local paper or trade rag or even Yellow Pages and call up any you see for a quote for a fictitious fault - sneaky, but it may give you some insight :smile:

To keep the cost down, restrict those to landline phone numbers, although those with a mobile contact are more likely to be the "jobbing builders" that you are lookig for to compare.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Sure, these forums are great... but we can't give you inside information on IT positions that exist right in your local area like a local IT professional association can. Consider the cost a wise investment in your career (just as certifications are wise investments in your career).

Who cares if you frustrate other businesses by charging less? You're not trying to make friends (particularly with competitors!); you're trying to earn a living. Charge whatever you believe to be a fair rate for your services.


----------

